

Verification Asymmetry - user_235711
http://cliffhays.weebly.com/1/post/2014/01/verification-asymmetry.html

======
nmc
This is about the 3rd line of the truth table of the implication:

    
    
      | A | B | A -> B |
      | T | T |   T    |
      | T | F |   F    |
      | F | T |   T    |
      | F | F |   T    |
    

If _A_ is false and _B_ is true, then _A = > B_ is true. Which essentially
means: you can get to the truth from a false premise.

For instance, supposing that 1=2, it is possible to multiply both sides by
zero to prove that 0=0.

